# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Epiduo -żel przeciwtrądzikowy

## oreczka

Używam żelu Epiduo od ponad 2 tygodni. Jest to podobno nowość na naszym rynku i chciałabym poznać opinie innych osób stosujących ten żel.

----------


## tomek

Ja używam miesiąc i całkiem pomaga, tylko muszę robić przerwy jednodniowe raz w tygodniu, bo podrażnia.

----------


## piguła

Witam.
Używam Epiduo od ok miesiąca i już widze efekty. Na początku trochę podrażniał. Teraz mam gładką cerę i bardzo drobne krostki. Ogromna widzę różnicę. 
Cena nie jest najniższa ok 40zł ale jedna tubka wystarcza na ok 5tyg codziennego stosowania.
Na dzień trzeba używać dobrego kremu nawilżającego.

----------


## Elunia

Hejka, ja uzywam Epiduo, to jest kilka porad jakie dostalam od swojego dermatologa

na początku robić przerwę 4dni i z czasem jeśli zauważa się mniejsze zaczerwienienie zmniejszać ten okres przerwy do 3dni potem do 2 i jeśli będzie ok stosować go codziennie

przed zastosowaniem leku trzeba umyć buzię, odczekać 30min i dopiero nałożyć krem, jeśli krem bardzo podrażnia skórę to po użyciu kiedy się wchłonie trzeba zastosować krem nawilżający

ilość kremu to na opuszku palca ziarko grochu, rozdzielic na 5: czoło, policzki, nos i broda 

Leczenie tradzika to proces dlugotrwaly wiec sie nie poddawajcie

Mam nadzieje ze te porady wam sie przydadza

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hej. Mam pytanie. Uzywacie samego żelu epiduo , czy bierzecie jeszcze jakis antybiotyk w kapsułkach? Ja brałem cala jesien i zime antybiotyk TETRALYSAL i do tego żel EPIDUO. To jest kuracja jesienno-zimowa ponieważ w tym okresie jest mały kontakt ze słońcem. Parę dni temu przestałem brać antybiotyk, widać różnice, ale pod skorą widoczne są zaskórniki i boje sie,ze trądzik wroci. Nie wiem czy teraz ożywać tylko epiduo, wkoncu ile mozna, brac antybiotyk, wydaje mi sie , ze łykanie tych tabletek przez tak długi okres nie jest zdrowe dla organizmu,ale moze sie myle. Myslicie,ze robie blad przerywajac kuracje,czy moze uwazacie, ze sam żel wystarczy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja aptekarka powiedziała mi jak można zrobić te maść samej: wystarczy kupić maść CLINDACNE 15g + BENZACNE 30g dokładnie je ze sobą wymieszać i wtedy mamy Epiduo  :Smile: 
koszt wtedy wynosi około 32 zł za 45 gram

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moja aptekarka powiedziała mi jak można zrobić te maść samej: wystarczy kupić maść CLINDACNE 15g + BENZACNE 30g dokładnie je ze sobą wymieszać i wtedy mamy Epiduo 
> koszt wtedy wynosi około 32 zł za 45 gram


Epiduo to nie klindamycyna, a adapalen. Także jeśli już ktoś chciałby mieszać to benzacne z differinem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

używam epiduo co 3 dni od miesiąca, dermatolog stwierdziła trądzik podskórny ( czoło) nie mam wągrów, wyprysków, zatkanych porów itp. żel mnie nie podrażnia wcale, nie wysusza mi, nie złuszcza, kompletnie nic. Efektów tez nie widzę, nie wiem co jest nie tak, Stosuję tak jak każdy, wcześniej w bardzo małej ilości teraz w większej i dalej zero i skutków ubocznych i radości.

----------


## Kelwin

Ja z pryszczami walczyłem ponad 2 lata. Dopiero po jakimś czasie dowiedziałem się, że może do być choroba (trądzik) po wielu poleconych domowych sposobach (maści, spirytus(!) i inne) poszedlem do lekarza przepisał mi lek o nazwie epiduo i pomogło ale po czasie. Widzę że nie tylko mi i że jest skuteczny :Smile:

----------


## kora

Witam. Jestem właśnie po miesiącu stosowania epiduo i mogę polecić do stosowania codziennego nadaje się idealnie jako środek do walki z trądzikiem.

----------


## beatka

leczyłam trądzik żelem epiduo i szczerze go polecam  :Smile:

----------


## Zasadniczy

Kiedyś używałem Epiduo, jakiś rok temu od tamtego czasu nie mam problemów tego typu, czasami pojawi się może jeden lub dwa raz na jakiś czas ale to nie jest wysyp pryszczy i co najważniejsze po usunięciu takich jednorazowych nie pojawiają się nowe.

----------


## madziaxx

ja też stosowałam epiduo do walki z trądzikiem, bardzo mi pomógł i polecam go każdemu kto ma trądzik

----------


## Koniczyna

Na pierwsze efekty działania trzeba trochę poczekać - około 3 miesięcy. Przedtem nie ma co liczyć na poprawę to musi potrwać ale wyleczysz trądzik używając tego leku.

----------


## mateo

jestem chłopakiem, ktory odkąd pamięta miał problem z tradzikiem i to nie małym. stosowałem MASE medykamentów i żaden z nich nie dał trwałego efektu, zawsze kończyło sie na doraźnej pomocy. pewnego razu miałem tyle szczęscia że trafilem na mega dobrą p. dermatolog... po prostu kobieta zna sie na tym co robi. zastosowała w moim-bardzo ciężkim- przypadku kurację antybiotykową która trwała ponad pół roku i leczenie było kosztowne... bo miesieczna porcja prochów kosztowała 220 zł. ten lek, który mnie uszczęśliwił to Aknenormin. Co prawda nie było tanio ale naprawdę warto. Poza trądzikiem na twarzy mialem zawsze problem z plecami, teraz mam twarz i plecy gładkie jak pupka niemowlaka  :Smile:  i jestem bardzo wdzięczny że miałem okazję skorzystać z usług tej dermatolożki  :Smile: 

POLECAM!

----------


## Tomilidzons

Stosowałem epiduo przez 3 miesiące (tyle ile kazał mi lekarz). Jestem zadowolony z efektu. Pryszczy nie mam, blizn też jakoś nie widać. Polecam jeśli ktoś ma problem trądzikowy.

----------


## a-net-a

Mam pytanie a czy ktoś z was korzystał z tabletek przeciwtrądzikowych z serii AA ...?? bo używałam ostatnio z tej seri żelu do mycia.. a powiedziano mi ze z tymi tabletkami łatweiej i szybciej o zmniejszenia trądziku..  :Frown:  tylko nie wiem czy to prawda i czy sie opłaca bo podobno kosztują ok. 85 zł. na 30 dni.

----------


## treder

Korzystałem z epiduo i pomogło mi to rozwiązać problem z trądzikiem na długi czas. Polecam.

----------


## yoga

Używalem tego ponad miesiąc i zadziałało. Trzeba się koniecznie stosować do zaleceń lekarza bo źle stosowany może powodować przesuszanie skory ale ogolnie jedyne co mi pomogło tak naprawdę.

----------


## hhhooo

Kiedyś stosowalam epiduo ale to było jakiś czas temu, dobry na trądzik i nie miałam przy jego używaniu jakichś problemów. Leczenie trwało miesiąc. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ruskania

Używałam Epiduo ale w tym samym czasie zaczęłam biegać, chodzić na saunę i przestałam jeść świństwa i do końca nie wiem. Czy to epiduo czy zmiana stylu życia pomogła??? Ale pryszczy nie mam.

----------


## czarliszin

Ja podobnie jak ktoś pisał powyżej, też staram się dbać o siebie i to jest najważniejsze. Tak, żeby ciało było w dobrej kondycji wtedy powinniście zaczynać lecznie. Ja tak zrobiłem + epiduo i udało mi się okiełznać trądzik i na razie mam spokój na twarzy.

----------


## jacekw

Polecam epiduo to był jedyny lek z długiej listy jaką mi lekarz przepisał, który poradził sobie z moim tradzikiem.

----------


## werni

Polecam epiduo, jeśli ktoś nie wierzy to mogę podesłać zdjęcia przed i po!

----------


## AlicjaI

Używałam Epiduo około dwa miesiące temu i do dzisiaj nie mam nawrotu trądziku. Proszę mi wierzcie, że przeszłam bardzo wiele zanim zaczęłam stosować epiduo i polecam bo działa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupie epiduo. Prosze o kontakt 105959@wp.pl

----------


## nubax

Też potwierdzam skuteczność tego środka, oczywiście są przypadki kiedy nawet i to nie da rady, ale wtedy to już trzeba zdecydowanie do lekarza iść na konkretne badania skóry.

----------


## lolek23

Nie polecam kupowania leków w internecie jeśli chcesz epiduo wydaj o 5 zł więcej i kup w aptece. Nie warto bo można się naciąć!

----------


## polka2

Epiduo to bardzo dobry lek od miesiąca cieszę się piękną skórą a nie wiem jak by było gdybym nie odnalazła tego specyfiku. Po pierwsze szybko dziala jak na leczenie trądziku i zwalcza wszystkie pryszcze nic nie zostawia.

----------


## kimba

Ode mnie same dobre słowa bo lek jest rewelacyjny, pozbyłam się trądziku w niecałe 2 miesiące! A jak na trądzik to na prawdę dobry wynik, polecam wszystkim pryszczatym.

----------


## kajtek

Używałem epiduo i myślałem, że nic mi nie pomoże po ostatnich eksperymentach z innymi lekami ale udało się i już nie mam pryszczy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

EPIDUO najlepsze na świecie, ale jeśli ktoś ma bardzo liczne i spore zmiany (jak ja miałam) trzeba się uzbroić w cierpliwość (około 2-3 miesiące)  może się wydawać że cera się pogorszyła ale taka jest kolej działania, bo lek najpierw "wyciąga" wszystko na wierzch a później regularne stosowanie zapobiega wychodzeniu nowych chrostek. po około 3 miesiącach terapii kiedy zeszło mi już prawie wszystko Pani Dermatolog przepisała mi jeszcze Davercin punktowo, ale jest mi on praktycznie nie potrzebny jedynie przed okresem czasem coś wyskoczy ale taki nasz urok rogie Panie :Smile:  i nareszcie ciesze się piękną cerą do tego skóra mi się nie przetłuszcza, bo Epiduo ma właściwości wysuszające a na dzień stosuję apteczny Cetaphil MD który mocno nawilża ale nie natłuszcza jak kremy sklepowe
Pozdrawiam i życzę wytrwałości!

----------


## podolanka

Dzięki za wpis bo już myślałam, że coś jest nie tak a tu jeszcze doczytałam ulotkę i wierze, że będzie lepiej bo mnie bardzo wysypało ok 2 tygodniach używania nie było ciekawie, teraz trochę lepiej ale epiduo i tak mam stosować jeszcze miesiąc.

----------


## 2k2

No właśnie a ile trzeba stosować epiduo bo różnie lekarze go przepisują, ja dostałam 3 miesiące leczenia i nie wiem czy to nie za długo?

----------


## powikłana

Hmm to dziwne zazwyczaj już po miesiącu są efekty, moim zdaniem 2 miesiące to już maximum.

----------


## katka301

Wczoraj byłam u lekarza i własnie dostałam Epiduo żel i Tetracykliny zaraz idę do apteki wykupić leki za jakiś czas napiszę czy pomogło .Długo już się zmagam z trądzikiem i powoli tracę nadzieje że kiedyś mi to zejdzie .

----------


## setres

Zastanawiam się nad kupnem tego leku, właśnie dużo piszą o  tym że jest niezły. To prawda?

----------


## julian33

Nie zastanawiaj się bo kupić na prawdę warto.

----------


## ramma

Katka 301... i jak idzie??? Fajnie by było gdybyś coś napisała.

----------


## PILLar

Pamiętajcie, ze Epiduo to jeden z mocniejszych leków dostosowania zewnętrznego na to schorzenie(retinoid nowej generacji). Obserwujcie uważnie reakcję swojej skóry, unikajcie słońca w okresie leczenia, dbajcie o odpowiednie nawilżenie a skutki działań niepożądanych zredukujecie do minimum. pozdrawiam

----------


## roma

Wiem, że tak jest to bardzo silny lek ale równie skuteczny bo testowałam, polecam i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

stosuję ten produkt od tygodnia w polączeniu z tertalysalem i musze powiedzieć, że zarówno ja jak i osoby z mojego otoczenia juz widzimy różnicę, oczywiście na plus. także szczerze polecam

----------


## monit

Również stosuje lek i polecam  :Wink:

----------


## dirard

Bardzo dobry lek na trądzik, polecam.

----------


## mikison89

Bardzo dobry środek na trądzik, ja już prawie się poddałem w zwalczaniu tej choroby ale w końcu lekarz przepisął mi Epiduo. Polecam.

----------


## paptkaski

Epiduo to najlepszy lek na trądzik jaki znam (kupiłam wiele) tylko ten mi pomógł, weźcie to pod uwagę robiąć zakupy w aptece. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a czy epiduo zwalcza tez trądzik podskórny (guzki)? ja mam taki i walcze z nim juz 5 lat, jak wyjdzie mi taki guz to cała twarz mnie boli  :Frown:  ja juz nie mam siły na ta buzie...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak, zwalcza. Po 1 miesiącu stosowania codziennego (1x wieczorem przed snem + clindacne 1x rano na zmiany + cetaphil DA ultra) ani jednej podskórnej, bolącej guli. Trzeba wytrzymać okres pieczenia, zaczerwienienia twarzy (albo stosować co 2 dzień jak się juz płacze z bólu). Warto się przemęczyć!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety moja buzia nie toleruje tego leku, od razu robi się reakcja alergiczna  :Frown:  chetnie sprzedam za niewielką kwotę zeby sie nie zmarnował... kontakt: epiduo@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Używam epiduo od niedawna i nie wystąpiły u mnie takie objawy jak pieczenie czy łuszczenie się skóry. Zauważyłam jednak, że wystąpiło u mnie nasilenie objawów trądziku. Tak jakby te wszystkie zaskórniki wychodziły na wierzch w postaci czerwonych chrostek. Czy ktoś z was miał takie objawy? Czy powinnam odstawić lek czy po prostu to przeczekać bo to normalne?

----------


## babeczka2

nie musisz odstawiać to zupełnie normalna reakcja skóry na leczenie (opisano to w ulotce) trzeba kontynuować i poczekać do końca leczenia a uwierz mi warto :Big Grin:  powodzenia

----------


## fanepi

Moim zdaniem to naprawdę dobry lek na trądzik. Bardzo polecam wszystkim którzy nie mogą tego ogarnąć. EPiduo działa szybciutko i bardzo skutecznie nawet nie zauważycie kiedy pryszcze poznikają.

----------


## difadso

Potwierdzam opinie. Epiduo faktycznie jest dobrym lekiem na trądzik, sam stosowałem, a mój dermatolog określił mnie kiedyś "najcięższym przypadkiem, z jakim miał do czynienia" i maść dała radę. Co prawda nie zniknął cały, ale poprawa była zauważalna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moi drodzy epiduo,benzane,clindacne,multibiotyk  itd  wszystko ok  ale na jakis czas...potem od nowa i tak do 40 walczylem trujac sie. Jak bylem juz zalamany wpadla mi w rece ksiazka Tombaka o oczyszczanu organizmu sokami,warzywami itp... po 3 miesiacach do dzis a mam 52 lata skore mam jak malolat...., nie pamietam kiedy bylem chory, nie nosze okularow, nie wyobrazam sobie jesc tych swinstw co kiedys...przez gardlo by mi nie przeszlo..
Polecam dodatkowo badanie biorezonansem Bicom. W wiekzosci do odczulania ale malo kto wie ze doswiadczony operator umie tym ustalic poziomy wirusow,bakteri,witamin itd w organizmie..i co trzeba wybic na miejscu. Ja mialem za duzo gronkowca bialego i inne tam co tez na skorze powoduje cyrki, braki w A i pierwiastkach .  To genialne urzadzenie w Polsce opluwane a np. w Niemczech, Usa  refunduje panstwo leczenie. Zycze szczescia a jak juz wam zabraknie sil to pamietajcie co napisalem !

----------


## beksa

Też korzystam z Epiduo i zaczynam dobrze wyglądać, w końcu!  :Smile:  Polecam bo naprawdę warto.

----------


## zenobiXa22

Zgadzam się z przedmówcą, Epiduo to świetna opcja na trądzik, polecam!

----------


## wracanie

Stosowalam i sporo pomogl, ale nie poradzil sobie z podskornymi krostkami, wiec koniec koncow skonczylo sie na izoteku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rónież używałam epiduo i mogę z czystym sumieniem polecić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Używałam epiduo i sprawił się doskonale. Polecam z czystym sumieniem!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dobrze działający lek. Nie żałuję, że spytałam o epido lekarza. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również nie znam lepszej alternatywy niż epiduo. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ktos ma
Do sprzedania recepte albo lek epiduo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leczyłam się epiduo i dobrze wspominam kuracjię. Również polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zaczynam stosować epiduo od dzisiaj, czekam na efekty :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też używałam epiduo. Najlepszy wybór jakiego mogłam dokonać!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny :Smile:  mam pytanie: stosuje epiduo już koło miesiąca, czasem jest lepiej czasem gorzej, nie podraznia mnie jakoś mega bardzo. Niestety po miesiącu stosowania wydaje mi się że przybyło mi takich podskornych grudek,ktorej jak się nacisnie to wychodzą białe nitki. Myślę że przed stosowaniem, aż tyle ich nie było. Też tak macie?minęło to? Jest to etap oczyszczania i później zniknie? Prosze o radę. Pozdrawiam wszystkich borykajacych się z trądzikiem w wieku dojrzałym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również jak inni polecam na trądzik kuracje z epiduo. Dzięki niemu szybko zapomniałam o moim problemie z trądzikiem jestem z niego bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Długo nie mogłam się zdecydować na konkretny preparat, który stosować na trądzik. Nie chciałam po prostu kolejny raz się sparzyć... W końcu wybrałam epiduo i nie żałuję decyzji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Epiduo? Tak to prawda jest wspaniała na takie problemy jak trądziki. Bardzo mi pomogła dzięki niej odzyskałam pewność siebie. POLECAM

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzę, że nie tylko mi pomógł lek epiduo. jestem zachwycona jego działaniem i polecam wszystkim z problemami związanymi z trądzikiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny mam pytanie: stosuje epiduo już koło miesiąca, czasem jest lepiej czasem gorzej, nie podraznia mnie jakoś mega bardzo. Niestety po miesiącu stosowania wydaje mi się że przybyło mi takich podskornych grudek,ktorej jak się nacisnie to wychodzą białe nitki. Myślę że przed stosowaniem, aż tyle ich nie było. Też tak macie?minęło to? Jest to etap oczyszczania i później zniknie? Prosze o radę. Pozdrawiam wszystkich borykajacych się z trądzikiem w wieku dojrzałym.


O tak! U mnie tak właśnie jest! Po 3 tygodniach stosowania, gdy było już znośnie (najlepsza poprawa na czole) zaczęły nasilać się podskórne grudki, a twarz zaczęła lekko piec. Jednak poczytałam wcześniejsze wpisy i może to właśnie jest ten moment gdy pryszcze zaczynają się nasilać, a potem będzie już tylko lepiej... Oby!
Jak u Ciebie?  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadzam się z poprzednikiem, również stosowałam epiduo i rozprawił się z moim trądzikiem bardzo skutecznie. Jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektów i polecam wszystkim mającym wątpliwości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak lek na trądzik to tylko epiduo! Stosowałam go jakiś rok czasu temu i do tej pory nie ma żadnego nawrotu a efekty jak były tak dalej są zdumiewające.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie zniknęło Wam wszystko całkowicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Epiduo stosowałam kilka miesięcy temu i udało mi się przegonić w niepamięć trądzik. Nawrotów do tej pory nie ma także polecam niezdecydowanym!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wspomniany lek o nazwie epiduo stosowała moja przyjaciółka i gdy teraz na nią patrze to jest nie do poznania dosłownie cud. Miała okropnie wysypaną twarz i mnóstwo czerwonych plamek a teraz czyściutka , bez zaczerwienień oraz bez wysypki buzia. Naprawdę lek godny polecenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten lek Epiduo naprawdę jest fantastyczny. Po przeczytaniu opinii dokładnie miesiąc temu również postanowiłam wypróbować i jestem podekscytowana efektami jakie uzyskałam po tak krótkim czasie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chodzą różne opinie na temat epiduo trochę dobrych trochę złych, ale postanowiłam wypróbować i muszę przyznać, że efekty są ogromne oczywiście na plus  :Smile:  A liczę na jeszcze lepsze. Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Czy to normalne ze po dwoch dniach stosowania epiduo mam czerwona jakby poparzona twarz I strasznie swedzi? Nie wiem co robic, czy dalej mam kontynuowac nakladanie tej masci czy mam robic przerwy? Tez nie jestem pewna czy mam ja nakladac punktowo? Problem z tradzikiem mam tylko na policzkach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wspomniany lek pomógł również mi, Epiduo pojawił się w moim życiu zaraz po tym jak zrezygnowałam dalszej walki z trądzikiem. Stwierdziłam wtedy, że już nie ma sensu walczyć skoro i tak nic nie pomaga jednak koleżanka namówiła mnie na to bym spróbowała jej leku bez konsultacji z lekarzem może to trochę nieodpowiedzialne ale udało się dziś mam czystą buźkę beż zadnych wyprysków.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie pomyślałabym, że epiduo pomógł aż tylu ludzią! Ja również stosowałam na początku dużych efektów nie było ale po zakończeniu kuracji trądzik znikł! Polecam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opinie są różne na temat leku epiduo lecz mnie on nie zawiódł a wręcz przeciwnie doskonale poradził sobie z tym uciążliwym problemem. Również Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dużo przeszłam przez trądzik, towarzyszył mi od młodych lat był dla mnie ogromną udręką. Udałam się do lekarza i on przepisał mi maść "EPIDUO" która okazała się strzałem w dziesiątkę. Trądzik znikł a ja znów jestem bardzo szczęśliwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Stosowalam i sporo pomogl, ale nie poradzil sobie z podskornymi krostkami, wiec koniec koncow skonczylo sie na izoteku.


Zastanawiam się już nad tym Izotekiem jak Epiduo nie zadziała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wybierając epiduo na trądzik zrobiłam dla siebie najlepszą rzecz w życiu. Pozbyłam się tego paskudnego problemu i teraz się cieszę czystą buzią beż żadnych krostek. Polecam wszystkim szukającym rozwiązania problemu z trądzikiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzę, że dużo ludzi wypróbowało kuracje z epiduo. W takim razie łączę się razem z wami i również potwierdzam skuteczność leku epiduo na trądzik.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Epiduo to najgorszy lek przeciwtradzikowy jaki kiedykolwiek stosowalam. przypisala mi go moja dermatolog, i dostalam takiej reakcji alergicznej (a stosowalam bardzo duzo lekow na twarz, mam 32 lata i nigdy w zyciu nie bylam na nic uczulona), ze w sylwestra przesiedzialam w domu a w nowy rok wyladowalam na pogotowiu. mam cala twarz czerwona, opuchnieta, swedzaca, twarda jak guma, naciagnieta, z pecherzami. MASAKRA! dostalam 2 zastrzyki i krem ze sterydami i dopiero po kilku godzinach widze poprawe. jestem zaskoczona, ze moja skora tak zareagowala na produkt, ktory jest (podobno) chwalony za swoje efekty! absolutnie nie polecam! bede wszystkich przed nim ostrzegac!

----------


## wiola83

Używałam epiduo krótko jakieś 2-3 tyg.bo z przyczyn hormonalnych wyskoczyły mi na żuchwie gule podskórne. Ten czas wystarczył, żeby gule poznikały a odłożyłam epiduo bo faktycznie pomógł ale mocno podrażniał. Uważam, że trochę za szybko odłożyłam bo znowu jakieś małe pojedyncze krostki wyskakują w okolicy żuchwy,brody dlatego wracam znowu do epiduo. Lek ten też ma dobry wpływ na ślady które pozostały po pryszczach bo złuszcza naskórek i miejsce po wypryskach robi się jaśniejsze.

----------


## wiola83

Czy ktoś wie na forum do którego tyg.ciąży  epiduo jest bezpieczne? Planuję w niej być ale wiadomo, że jak zajdę to mogę nie wiedzieć przynajmniej do 3 tyg.że w niej jestem (do miesiączki)...Dermatolog mówiła mi że do 2 tyg.nic nie grozi dziecku przy stosowaniu epiduo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Epiduo to najgorszy lek przeciwtradzikowy jaki kiedykolwiek stosowalam. przypisala mi go moja dermatolog, i dostalam takiej reakcji alergicznej (a stosowalam bardzo duzo lekow na twarz, mam 32 lata i nigdy w zyciu nie bylam na nic uczulona), ze w sylwestra przesiedzialam w domu a w nowy rok wyladowalam na pogotowiu. mam cala twarz czerwona, opuchnieta, swedzaca, twarda jak guma, naciagnieta, z pecherzami. MASAKRA! dostalam 2 zastrzyki i krem ze sterydami i dopiero po kilku godzinach widze poprawe. jestem zaskoczona, ze moja skora tak zareagowala na produkt, ktory jest (podobno) chwalony za swoje efekty! absolutnie nie polecam! bede wszystkich przed nim ostrzegac!


Nie wiem po co miałabyś każdego przed nim przestrzegać skoro JEŚLI SIĘ NIE MA UCZULENIA NA ŻADEN SKŁADNIK W NIM ZAWARTY to działa bardzo dobrze. A uczulenia możesz dostać po jakimkolwiek leku, którego składnika nie tolerujesz. Lepiej zbadaj co NA TOBIE spowodowało taką reakcję. Z resztą przed zastosowaniem leku na większą powierzchnię skóry warto najpierw zrobić próbę uczuleniową na małym kawałku - i taka rada miałaby sens, bo odradzanie wszystkim czegoś co spowodało taką reakcję akurat na Tobie a innym osobom (większości) pomogło jest śmieszne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również nie znam lepszej alternatywy niż epiduo. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ktos ma
Do sprzedania recepte albo lek epiduo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leczyłam się epiduo i dobrze wspominam kuracjię. Również polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zaczynam stosować epiduo od dzisiaj, czekam na efekty :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też używałam epiduo. Najlepszy wybór jakiego mogłam dokonać!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej dziewczyny :Smile:  mam pytanie: stosuje epiduo już koło miesiąca, czasem jest lepiej czasem gorzej, nie podraznia mnie jakoś mega bardzo. Niestety po miesiącu stosowania wydaje mi się że przybyło mi takich podskornych grudek,ktorej jak się nacisnie to wychodzą białe nitki. Myślę że przed stosowaniem, aż tyle ich nie było. Też tak macie?minęło to? Jest to etap oczyszczania i później zniknie? Prosze o radę. Pozdrawiam wszystkich borykajacych się z trądzikiem w wieku dojrzałym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również jak inni polecam na trądzik kuracje z epiduo. Dzięki niemu szybko zapomniałam o moim problemie z trądzikiem jestem z niego bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Długo nie mogłam się zdecydować na konkretny preparat, który stosować na trądzik. Nie chciałam po prostu kolejny raz się sparzyć... W końcu wybrałam epiduo i nie żałuję decyzji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Epiduo? Tak to prawda jest wspaniała na takie problemy jak trądziki. Bardzo mi pomogła dzięki niej odzyskałam pewność siebie. POLECAM

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzę, że nie tylko mi pomógł lek epiduo. jestem zachwycona jego działaniem i polecam wszystkim z problemami związanymi z trądzikiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej dziewczyny mam pytanie: stosuje epiduo już koło miesiąca, czasem jest lepiej czasem gorzej, nie podraznia mnie jakoś mega bardzo. Niestety po miesiącu stosowania wydaje mi się że przybyło mi takich podskornych grudek,ktorej jak się nacisnie to wychodzą białe nitki. Myślę że przed stosowaniem, aż tyle ich nie było. Też tak macie?minęło to? Jest to etap oczyszczania i później zniknie? Prosze o radę. Pozdrawiam wszystkich borykajacych się z trądzikiem w wieku dojrzałym.


O tak! U mnie tak właśnie jest! Po 3 tygodniach stosowania, gdy było już znośnie (najlepsza poprawa na czole) zaczęły nasilać się podskórne grudki, a twarz zaczęła lekko piec. Jednak poczytałam wcześniejsze wpisy i może to właśnie jest ten moment gdy pryszcze zaczynają się nasilać, a potem będzie już tylko lepiej... Oby!
Jak u Ciebie?  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadzam się z poprzednikiem, również stosowałam epiduo i rozprawił się z moim trądzikiem bardzo skutecznie. Jestem bardzo zadowolona z efektów i polecam wszystkim mającym wątpliwości

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak lek na trądzik to tylko epiduo! Stosowałam go jakiś rok czasu temu i do tej pory nie ma żadnego nawrotu a efekty jak były tak dalej są zdumiewające.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po jakim czasie zniknęło Wam wszystko całkowicie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Epiduo stosowałam kilka miesięcy temu i udało mi się przegonić w niepamięć trądzik. Nawrotów do tej pory nie ma także polecam niezdecydowanym!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wspomniany lek o nazwie epiduo stosowała moja przyjaciółka i gdy teraz na nią patrze to jest nie do poznania dosłownie cud. Miała okropnie wysypaną twarz i mnóstwo czerwonych plamek a teraz czyściutka , bez zaczerwienień oraz bez wysypki buzia. Naprawdę lek godny polecenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten lek Epiduo naprawdę jest fantastyczny. Po przeczytaniu opinii dokładnie miesiąc temu również postanowiłam wypróbować i jestem podekscytowana efektami jakie uzyskałam po tak krótkim czasie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chodzą różne opinie na temat epiduo trochę dobrych trochę złych, ale postanowiłam wypróbować i muszę przyznać, że efekty są ogromne oczywiście na plus  :Smile:  A liczę na jeszcze lepsze. Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. Czy to normalne ze po dwoch dniach stosowania epiduo mam czerwona jakby poparzona twarz I strasznie swedzi? Nie wiem co robic, czy dalej mam kontynuowac nakladanie tej masci czy mam robic przerwy? Tez nie jestem pewna czy mam ja nakladac punktowo? Problem z tradzikiem mam tylko na policzkach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wspomniany lek pomógł również mi, Epiduo pojawił się w moim życiu zaraz po tym jak zrezygnowałam dalszej walki z trądzikiem. Stwierdziłam wtedy, że już nie ma sensu walczyć skoro i tak nic nie pomaga jednak koleżanka namówiła mnie na to bym spróbowała jej leku bez konsultacji z lekarzem może to trochę nieodpowiedzialne ale udało się dziś mam czystą buźkę beż zadnych wyprysków.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie pomyślałabym, że epiduo pomógł aż tylu ludzią! Ja również stosowałam na początku dużych efektów nie było ale po zakończeniu kuracji trądzik znikł! Polecam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opinie są różne na temat leku epiduo lecz mnie on nie zawiódł a wręcz przeciwnie doskonale poradził sobie z tym uciążliwym problemem. Również Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dużo przeszłam przez trądzik, towarzyszył mi od młodych lat był dla mnie ogromną udręką. Udałam się do lekarza i on przepisał mi maść "EPIDUO" która okazała się strzałem w dziesiątkę. Trądzik znikł a ja znów jestem bardzo szczęśliwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Stosowalam i sporo pomogl, ale nie poradzil sobie z podskornymi krostkami, wiec koniec koncow skonczylo sie na izoteku.


Zastanawiam się już nad tym Izotekiem jak Epiduo nie zadziała

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wybierając epiduo na trądzik zrobiłam dla siebie najlepszą rzecz w życiu. Pozbyłam się tego paskudnego problemu i teraz się cieszę czystą buzią beż żadnych krostek. Polecam wszystkim szukającym rozwiązania problemu z trądzikiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzę, że dużo ludzi wypróbowało kuracje z epiduo. W takim razie łączę się razem z wami i również potwierdzam skuteczność leku epiduo na trądzik.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Epiduo to najgorszy lek przeciwtradzikowy jaki kiedykolwiek stosowalam. przypisala mi go moja dermatolog, i dostalam takiej reakcji alergicznej (a stosowalam bardzo duzo lekow na twarz, mam 32 lata i nigdy w zyciu nie bylam na nic uczulona), ze w sylwestra przesiedzialam w domu a w nowy rok wyladowalam na pogotowiu. mam cala twarz czerwona, opuchnieta, swedzaca, twarda jak guma, naciagnieta, z pecherzami. MASAKRA! dostalam 2 zastrzyki i krem ze sterydami i dopiero po kilku godzinach widze poprawe. jestem zaskoczona, ze moja skora tak zareagowala na produkt, ktory jest (podobno) chwalony za swoje efekty! absolutnie nie polecam! bede wszystkich przed nim ostrzegac!

----------


## wiola83

Używałam epiduo krótko jakieś 2-3 tyg.bo z przyczyn hormonalnych wyskoczyły mi na żuchwie gule podskórne. Ten czas wystarczył, żeby gule poznikały a odłożyłam epiduo bo faktycznie pomógł ale mocno podrażniał. Uważam, że trochę za szybko odłożyłam bo znowu jakieś małe pojedyncze krostki wyskakują w okolicy żuchwy,brody dlatego wracam znowu do epiduo. Lek ten też ma dobry wpływ na ślady które pozostały po pryszczach bo złuszcza naskórek i miejsce po wypryskach robi się jaśniejsze.

----------


## wiola83

Czy ktoś wie na forum do którego tyg.ciąży  epiduo jest bezpieczne? Planuję w niej być ale wiadomo, że jak zajdę to mogę nie wiedzieć przynajmniej do 3 tyg.że w niej jestem (do miesiączki)...Dermatolog mówiła mi że do 2 tyg.nic nie grozi dziecku przy stosowaniu epiduo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Epiduo to najgorszy lek przeciwtradzikowy jaki kiedykolwiek stosowalam. przypisala mi go moja dermatolog, i dostalam takiej reakcji alergicznej (a stosowalam bardzo duzo lekow na twarz, mam 32 lata i nigdy w zyciu nie bylam na nic uczulona), ze w sylwestra przesiedzialam w domu a w nowy rok wyladowalam na pogotowiu. mam cala twarz czerwona, opuchnieta, swedzaca, twarda jak guma, naciagnieta, z pecherzami. MASAKRA! dostalam 2 zastrzyki i krem ze sterydami i dopiero po kilku godzinach widze poprawe. jestem zaskoczona, ze moja skora tak zareagowala na produkt, ktory jest (podobno) chwalony za swoje efekty! absolutnie nie polecam! bede wszystkich przed nim ostrzegac!


Nie wiem po co miałabyś każdego przed nim przestrzegać skoro JEŚLI SIĘ NIE MA UCZULENIA NA ŻADEN SKŁADNIK W NIM ZAWARTY to działa bardzo dobrze. A uczulenia możesz dostać po jakimkolwiek leku, którego składnika nie tolerujesz. Lepiej zbadaj co NA TOBIE spowodowało taką reakcję. Z resztą przed zastosowaniem leku na większą powierzchnię skóry warto najpierw zrobić próbę uczuleniową na małym kawałku - i taka rada miałaby sens, bo odradzanie wszystkim czegoś co spowodało taką reakcję akurat na Tobie a innym osobom (większości) pomogło jest śmieszne.

----------

